# How much weight will a 4x4 douglas fir post hold?



## harleysilo (Feb 15, 2007)

Title says it all, how much weight is a 4x4 post rated for?


----------



## glennjanie (Feb 15, 2007)

The pressure straight down on the end of the post is *almost* unlimited, provided the post is not allowed to bend. Standing by itself with no bracing leaves it weaker.
I'm not familliar with the ratings of douglas fir, but I know the rating for Sotutheren Yellow pine is 1250.
The rating should be stamped on the 4 X 4 along with the mill stamp.
Glenn


----------

